# Long



## Long (Oct 16, 2019)

I've been sick and suffered a handful of injuries so I've been a bit absent. I've ditched the eating 5+ times a day for the old traditional 3 meals a day and a snack. I've ditched the calorie counting as well. My weight is staying pretty stable at 210ish give or take. I also stopped weighing myself every day.

I took off a week and at the end of that week off got an injury, by the time that injury healed I got pneumonia. I ended up in the hospital for a couple days and then ended up spending three days immobile for the most part at home. I worked out too soon probably after I started to recover but i had had enough of doing shit all.

I decided that weightlifting would work best for me if I limited it to two days a week for a while. I also limited the exercises I am doing. So for the winter my workouts look like below. I figured 5 or 6 weeks is as long as I can increase before deloading and starting back up the hill.

I am just doing Monday and Thursday

Behind the neck presses seated x4

Bench press x4

Deadlifts x3

Bent barbell rows x4

Belt squats x4

Barbell calf raises x4

Shrugs x4


The goal is to just stay strong and not get fat. I'm doing some more boxing again and some wrestling this winter as well as getting back into cardio in shorter sessions but more frequently.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 16, 2019)

Hey Long-

So.....I'm a little confused.  I see you had an injury and then got pneumonia, which hindered your training even more.  I do not understand taking the entire winter to move to 2x workouts/wk.  Why are you cutting it down so much?  What is the goal and/or what are you trying to avoid?


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2019)

Welcome back, hope everything gets back to good for you soon.


----------



## Beserker (Oct 16, 2019)

Eh, rough patches are shit.  You’ll be back on top in a short!


----------



## tinymk (Oct 16, 2019)

Heal up brother


----------



## Long (Oct 16, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Hey Long-
> 
> So.....I'm a little confused.  I see you had an injury and then got pneumonia, which hindered your training even more.  I do not understand taking the entire winter to move to 2x workouts/wk.  Why are you cutting it down so much?  What is the goal and/or what are you trying to avoid?



My goal is just strength and maintenance. I'm actually pretty happy where I am at for the most part. 

The reason for twice a week is time and I'm not recovering like I used to. I've got a lot of crap that piled up and was just getting worse. 

I can really slam this workout and hit everything then have a couple days to recover before I do it again. 

I for sure lost some visible size but not much. It's more of an overall strength and health thing at this point. I feel better and stronger with a couple days in between workouts.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 16, 2019)

If recovery is the issue it seems like hitting all those body parts 2x/wk would not be in your best interests.  

I would suggest the following.  Your intensity decides what level of recovery is needed. 

M: Squat/legs
W: Chest
F: Back/deads


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 16, 2019)

I don't think twice/week is gonna cut it.
And if you are minimizing your exercises for each bodypart why are you choosing behind the neck press??? Especially being that ur injury prone. traditional bb ohp is safer and more efficient. 
Hopefully you will be throwing in some accesory work prior to pressing (db chest flys, db side laterals) or again, ur asking for another injury.
good luck duderino.


----------



## snake (Oct 16, 2019)

No excuse Long! I haven't touched a weight in 5 weeks and won't for at least 6 more. I look like a pile of dog shit and am now shades of the man I use to be but I still find time for my buddies here!

Okay, ball busting over brother.  Where's the DL going; with squats? Someone is going to jump on me for this but drop the DL for some lat pull downs. Squats will give you all you need for what you're looking for. 

Get a quick set in of bis and tris too. You want a nice quick bi set run the rack up and down for just one set. Start with the 15's if you can and go up by 5 for 6 reps and then back down for 6 reps or whatever you like. Pump is killer and it's quick.

This is doable and you can add as you go. Get to it my man!


----------



## Long (Oct 16, 2019)

snake said:


> No excuse Long! I haven't touched a weight in 5 weeks and won't for at least 6 more. I look like a pile of dog shit and am now shades of the man I use to be but I still find time for my buddies here!
> 
> Okay, ball busting over brother.  Where's the DL going; with squats? Someone is going to jump on me for this but drop the DL for some lat pull downs. Squats will give you all you need for what you're looking for.
> 
> ...



I do belt squats. That's why the deads are important in my opinion. Also they hit a shitton of stuff. Just by feels they hit my hamstrings, lower back, mid back and some rear delts .
I might split stuff up but for now I'm going to roll with this one. I feel good and I can always add and change. 
Hope you heal up and get back at it soon! Your a damn beast!


----------



## Long (Oct 16, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I don't think twice/week is gonna cut it.
> And if you are minimizing your exercises for each bodypart why are you choosing behind the neck press??? Especially being that ur injury prone. traditional bb ohp is safer and more efficient.
> Hopefully you will be throwing in some accesory work prior to pressing (db chest flys, db side laterals) or again, ur asking for another injury.
> good luck duderino.



This may seem odd but I used to do presses, raises, shoulders are my favorite part to hit. I absolutely slammed them. My shoulders never looked rounded from the front mid delt until I started doing behind the neck presses. 

Bench hits front delts, deadlifts and rows hit rear, behind the neck seems to hit mid delt, shrugs and rows as well as deads hit the traps upper girdle. 

It feels like I am getting everything. I'm even switching up my grip on heavy row so I hit biceps and changing hand position on bench so tries seem to get hit. I dont know, we will see I geuss.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 16, 2019)

Long said:


> This may seem odd but I used to do presses, raises, shoulders are my favorite part to hit. I absolutely slammed them. My shoulders never looked rounded from the front mid delt until I started doing behind the neck presses.
> 
> Bench hits front delts, deadlifts and rows hit rear, behind the neck seems to hit mid delt, shrugs and rows as well as deads hit the traps upper girdle.
> 
> It feels like I am getting everything. I'm even switching up my grip on heavy row so I hit biceps and changing hand position on bench so tries seem to get hit. I dont know, we will see I geuss.



high volume side lateral raises with proper form are king


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

We call them the warm up where I come from



Gibsonator said:


> high volume side lateral raises with proper form are king


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2019)

Do whstever makes you feel happier and healthier. That's all there is to it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 16, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Do whstever makes you feel happier and healthier. That's all there is to it.


Jelly filled doughnuts and Jazzercise???


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Jelly filled doughnuts and Jazzercise???



I worked in a bakery when I was a teenager. I would never eat a jelly filled doughnut. Lol just sayin


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Jelly filled doughnuts and Jazzercise???


Count me in. But... only if they're pumpkin spiced filled doughnuts


----------



## Long (Oct 16, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Jelly filled doughnuts and Jazzercise???



Chili cheese dogs and funny bones.


----------



## Raider (Oct 16, 2019)

First off, you guys are making me hungry! That being said, start off with what make ya happy long. You can always tweak things as you go. Nothing wrong with shaking things up now and then to accommodate your life and the way your body/muscles are feeling. Do what works for you!!


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2019)

Long said:


> I took off a week and at the end of that week off got an injury, by the time that injury healed I got pneumonia. I ended up in the hospital for a couple days and then ended up spending three days immobile for the most part at home. I worked out too soon probably after I started to recover but i had had enough of doing shit all.



I overworked myself into a case of pneumonia once also, a few years back. No fukkin bueno, amigo. That took awhile to get to 100% from. 

Ease yourself back in, take your time before you start ramping up your workload. Build a strong base so you can support that mountain you'll become. 

Best of luck bud, keep us in the loop.


----------



## The Tater (Oct 17, 2019)

Hang in there long!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 17, 2019)

German89 said:


> Count me in. But... only if they're pumpkin spiced filled doughnuts


Freakin' perfect.  You're quickly becoming my favorite on the board.


A highly coveted position, I assure you.


----------



## Long (Nov 11, 2019)

It's been a while but I've been struggling with this bullshit. I got pneumonia thought the infection was gone. Lifted that laid me out. Rested up and tried again and that laid me out for about three days then I got extremely sick again. To the point I really couldn't even walk around. 

They did a bunch of tests in between but long story short they gave me q z pack for what has been described to me as an extremely bad case of pneumonia and it knocked it back but didn't kill it off. 

My doctor was finally back and said that isn't what should have been prescribed and gave me something different. 

I'm about halfway through another round of antibiotics and I feel better than I have for about a month, not that that is saying much.

On a positive note my kidney function is all back to normal and my blood pressure is running near as makes no difference 120/80 with a resting pulse 60-70 beats per min.

Back at it tomorrow. I've got to ease into it. I'll probably do shoulders. I've got till the end of December till the MRI for my shoulder. I have no doubt it will be surgery after that.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 11, 2019)

Been wondering where the other Boxing fan on UGBB was.  I had to curse Eddie Hearn for that 90 minute delay before the Canelo-Kovalev fight all by myself, then DAZN follows that one week later with a Main-fuking-Event between 2 YouTubers on a Boxing card. Wondered why you were silent about that.


----------



## Long (Nov 11, 2019)

Barbell shrugs 4x18

Behind the neck presses 12,12,8,8

Bench press 12,12,8,8

15 minutes on the speed bag.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 11, 2019)

You've had a rough stretch lately. Glad to see you're back. Any idea what's wrong with the shoulder?


----------



## Long (Nov 11, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> You've had a rough stretch lately. Glad to see you're back. Any idea what's wrong with the shoulder?



Thanks man. 
I'm guessing something involving the biceps tendon and a other spots around the cuff. Hurts to drop my shoulders and flex the right trap. Hurts to do pressing movements. Hurts, limited throwing ability. Limited punching range of motion. Hurts at the bursa at the top of both shoulders randomly. Hurts in the armpit. Hurts to do heavy curls down the right biceps. Hurts to do chin ups. 

It's been messed up a while. Heavy bench press with less than ideal form pushed it far enough I'm ready to deal with it.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 11, 2019)

Good to have ya back, long.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Long said:


> Thanks man.
> I'm guessing something involving the biceps tendon and a other spots around the cuff. Hurts to drop my shoulders and flex the right trap. Hurts to do pressing movements. Hurts, limited throwing ability. Limited punching range of motion. Hurts at the bursa at the top of both shoulders randomly. Hurts in the armpit. Hurts to do heavy curls down the right biceps. Hurts to do chin ups.
> 
> It's been messed up a while. Heavy bench press with less than ideal form pushed it far enough I'm ready to deal with it.



Damn that doesn't sound good bro. Best of luck onngetting thaat fixed quick, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Long (Nov 13, 2019)

220lbs this morning. 

Deadlifts 8, 8, 6

Barbell rows 12, 12, 10
4 count negatives

Dumbbell rows 8,8,8
4 count negatives

Half hour jog
I'll do some double end bag work and some wrestling tomorrow.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice work brother. I have deads today too.


----------



## Long (Nov 16, 2019)

tinymk said:


> Nice work brother. I have deads today too.



I'm cutting them down to once a week. I love them, but recovery takes a bit when I go heavy and in the 8 rep range.

Saturday 

Dropping the belt squats for some real squats for a while!
4 sets of 12 with 4 seconds in the negative and explosive positive.

Barbell calf raises 
4 sets of 13,12,12,13 
4 second negatives and faster positives with a pause on the contraction. 

Lunch and then some quarterstaff practice.


----------



## Long (Nov 18, 2019)

218lbs

Bench press 
12,10,10,8,8,6

Dumbbell side raise 3x8

Dumbbell front raise  3x8

Bent rears 3x10

Shrugs barbell 15,15,10,12

20 min running sideline to sideline, walking cool down.

Gummy bears, bcaa, protein shake with whole milk.


----------



## DNW (Nov 19, 2019)

Long said:


> 218lbs
> 
> Bench press
> 12,10,10,8,8,6
> ...



Keep pushing brother.  Also, GD gummy bears.  Crave


----------



## Long (Nov 20, 2019)

Deadlifts 
6,5,4,1,1

Pull ups 4x8

Dumbbell rows 3x10

Good mornings 12,10,8


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 20, 2019)

Good progress, Long.


----------



## The Tater (Nov 20, 2019)

Get it Long.


----------



## Long (Nov 21, 2019)

Did an hour jog today. 

Definitely felt a bit stronger and had more longevity in my workout yesterday than I have in a while. Did a couple heavy pulls.

My goal at the moment is to just keep up with the cardio and get to the point where I am doing a basic big 5 style two day split twice a week.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice work Long.

Keep chasing your goals. Get what you want.


----------



## Long (Nov 24, 2019)

My doctor told me I need to drop weight for health reasons. So I'm getting a nutritionist. My lifting and exercise habits are totally fine, I just need to be less fat. So we shall see how this goes. 

Back at it Monday.


----------



## The Tater (Nov 24, 2019)

Long said:


> My doctor told me I need to drop weight for health reasons. So I'm getting a nutritionist. My lifting and exercise habits are totally fine, I just need to be less fat. So we shall see how this goes.
> 
> Back at it Monday.



Let us know what approach your nutritionist chooses. I would go low carb for a while and workout around that. I’ve learned that I can’t out train a bad diet the hard way.


----------



## Long (Nov 25, 2019)

Bench press 10,10,10,8,8

Cable cross 3x9

Dumbbell press 12,12,10,10

Side raise 3x10

Lying rear 3x10

Shrugs 18, 15, 10(grip failure) last set with straps 13.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 25, 2019)

How's the shoulder holding up? Doing any rehab for it?


----------



## Long (Nov 25, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> How's the shoulder holding up? Doing any rehab for it?



I'm limping it along. I'm just doing a lot of warm up and keeping the weight reasonable. It dosen't bother me at all on the negative during bench press so I am taking advantage of that. My shoulder press is getting lighter and lighter. Side and rear raises as well.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Have you looked into rotator cuff exercises?





Video is pretty gay, but it may help prolong whatever is going on in there.


----------



## Long (Nov 25, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Have you looked into rotator cuff exercises?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's on the list of things I stubbornly haven't done for no good reason.


----------



## Long (Nov 27, 2019)

217.2

Oblique twists
4x20

Deadlifts warm up 8,5
5 sets of 5 @ 70% of one rep max

Barbell rows
10,9,8

Dumbbell rows 
3x8


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 27, 2019)

Good work, long.


----------



## Long (Nov 30, 2019)

217.8

Squats 5x8

Leg extensions  10,18,18

Leg curls 15,12,10

Calf raises 18,13,12,12


----------



## Long (Dec 2, 2019)

216.4

Good form, staying under tension, long negatives with good stretch, filling the muscle with blood on the warm up and eating more vegetables than a farmers rabbit 

Bench press 
8,8,11,12,8

Cable cross 
10,9,8

Triceps rope seated overhead 
28,22,18,13,18

Dumbbell shoulder press 
13,9,8

Dumbbell side raise 
10,9,9

Lying rears
10,10, 9

Barbell shrugs 
18,12,12,15


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 3, 2019)

Hell yeah Long, keep it up bro!!!!


----------



## Long (Dec 5, 2019)

216.4

Four three minute rounds on the heavy bag with two minute rest, four rounds on the double end bag with one minute rest and three one min rounds on the speed bag with one minute rests.

Worked on form with a focus of hook form particularly not dropping my hands and telegraphing the hook. Tightening it up.


----------



## Long (Dec 6, 2019)

214.6. Weird right? Checked it three times.

Box squats x8

Barbell calf raises x4

45 min sideline to sideline run

4 3 minute speed bag rounds to loosen up the shoulders 

Biceps are sore from the bag work yesterday.


----------



## Long (Dec 8, 2019)

:32 (20):
214.6 coming in hot after a day off

Jump rope 1 min on 1 min off for 5 rounds

Double end bag work

Jab cross move for 5 minutes 

Double end bag free rounds
3 min on 1 min off for 6 rounds

30 min sideline run/jog/crossovers


----------



## Long (Dec 9, 2019)

214.6 

Floor press
12, 8, 8, 8, 10, 10

Spent 20 minutes filling and packing the heavy bag. Damn workout all on its own.

Jump rope 
1 min on 1 min off for 4 rounds

Heavy bag
3 min on 1 off for 5 rounds.

Speed bag 
3 min on 1 off for 3 rounds

20 minutes sideline to sideline runs and crossovers 


I ate hamburger, chips and ice cream last night. Bullshit when I'm trying to drop weight. Get back up, move forward, work harder.


----------



## Long (Dec 10, 2019)

213.6:32 (20):


Seated behind the neck press
12, 12, 12, 10, 9, 10

Shrugs 15, 15, 15, 18

Crunches 3 rounds 1 minute apiece 

Slip rope
Shuffle in changing head slots Tyson style 
(Had me sweating like a pig!)
5 two minute rounds with 1 minute breaks 

Maize bag
3 3 minute rounds.

Feeling it in the elbow joints and tendons as well as the ankles and calves. 

Tomorrow will be just deadlifts. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Long (Dec 11, 2019)

213.8

Deadlift day!

Warm up for 8, up for 8, up for 8, up for 8.

Working weight for 5, working weight for 5.


Felt damn good. My weight isn't too far off from a few months ago! Dropping weight and lifts are going up again! (On the deadlifts anyway)

Have to be honest here my goal is weight loss first and foremost. I am not eating enough to maintain muscle and strength growth all the way around. 

I'm just doing basically the big five plus shrugs and calf raises and only one or two weight training exercises a day. I'm spending more time doing boxing and cardio to cut this weight. 

I am using "maintenance weight" for most of those lifts.  Exceptions are calf raises, shrugs and deadlifts. I'm going heavy on those. 

Wednesday is deadlifts only. I am going to keep focusing on getting better and heavier on the deadlift. 

An update on the Cerberus belt, its ****ing still awesome. Single prong was a good choice. I am a completely satisfied customer. Just wanted to give a shout out. Hard to find a customer service oriented company with a good product these days.


----------



## Long (Dec 12, 2019)

214.4 no real damage done. 

Dumbbell rows 3x12, 3x10

Heavy bag
 3 minute rounds with 1 minute rest for 6 rounds 

Double end bag 3 min rounds 1 minute rest for 3 rounds

Speed bag
3 minute rounds with one minute rest for 3 rounds

Sideline to sideline for 20 minutes at an easy pace with a few crossovers thrown in


Feeling those deadlifts in my hamstrings and glutes.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 12, 2019)

when's the big fight?


----------



## Long (Dec 12, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> when's the big fight?



No big plans. There is a gym that just opened recently about 30 minutes away from me with a few active fighters. 

I'm thinking after Christmas I'll see if I can get some sparring time. Take it from there.

As long as I health allows.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 12, 2019)

Long said:


> No big plans. There is a gym that just opened recently about 30 minutes away from me with a few active fighters.
> 
> I'm thinking after Christmas I'll see if I can get some sparring time. Take it from there.
> 
> As long as I health allows.



i think Long vs Zeigler would be an epic battle...


----------



## Long (Dec 12, 2019)

In this corner in the ski mask and the black trunks...


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 12, 2019)

Zeigler's beard has been known to deflect the most powerful of punches... be careful


----------



## Long (Dec 12, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Zeigler's beard has been known to deflect the most powerful of punches... be careful



I'm working on my own beard. Found a few grey hairs among the brown, red and blond.


----------



## Long (Dec 12, 2019)

Just got off the phone with my gastroenterologists office. He ordered new liver blood tests the other day and the results all came back.

All liver and numbers returned to  pre October (before I got pneumonia) healthy numbers!!!

His guess was I had blood poisoning because I had pneumonia, was given the wrong antibiotics, got a little better, got worse again and started a new antibiotic and all the spikes tests were from that period and directly after.

(Blood infection not poisoning.)


----------



## Trump (Dec 12, 2019)

that’s good news bro, pickled livers are never good sign



Long said:


> Just got off the phone with my gastroenterologists office. He ordered new liver blood tests the other day and the results all came back.
> 
> All liver and numbers returned to  pre October (before I got pneumonia) healthy numbers!!!
> 
> His guess was I had blood poisoning because I had pneumonia, was given the wrong antibiotics, got a little better, got worse again and started a new antibiotic and all the spikes tests were from that period and directly after.


----------



## Long (Dec 13, 2019)

213.8

One hour run.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 13, 2019)

Welcome back. Merry Christmas


----------



## Raider (Dec 13, 2019)

Sounds like good news long. Looks like things are heading in the right direction for ya!! Glad you seem to on the mend my friend!!


----------



## Long (Dec 14, 2019)

215.6 increased my intake a bit. Perhaps too much :32 (18):

Squats. 
These start with the weight on blocks below the knee. Each set begins with a clean and press and then I drop the weight into the squat position. After I do the squats it's a heavy behind the neck cheat press over my head to my chest and then return the weight. 
Deeeeeep squats. 
4 sets with the weight increasing each set for 12 reps.
Two sets of 10 at my working weight 


Barbell calf raises 15,15,12,12

25 min jog. 

Tomorrow off.


----------



## CJ (Dec 14, 2019)

Sort of like a Bear Complex

Power clean, front squat, push press, back squat, BTN Push Press.


----------



## Long (Dec 14, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Sort of like a Bear Complex
> 
> Power clean, front squat, push press, back squat, BTN Push Press.



I'm doing those next week!


----------



## CJ (Dec 14, 2019)

We used complexes alot in Oly lifting.

Full Clean, 2 front squats, split jerk. 

Full clean, front squat, push jerk, split jerk. 

High hang clean, low hang clean, clean from the floor.


----------



## Long (Dec 15, 2019)

214.2

Taking the day off. R&R


----------



## Long (Dec 16, 2019)

217.0 odd, I don't feel tardy. For real though my hand speed is the fastest it's been in years and my feet don't feel like bricks anymore. The best part is my power is still there.

Started with some push ups to warm up.

Then I grabbed the quarterstaff and put it behind my neck and stretched my arms our as far as they would go holding it and did some twist stretching. 

My lats and back really got stretched out nice. It made a real difference on my floor presses. 

Floor press, same weight multiple grips
10, 15, 20, 11, 15, 10

Pads 3 min rounds one min rest
2 rounds

Heavy bag 3 min rounds one min rest 
3 rounds

Double end bag 3 min rounds one min rest 
3 rounds

Speed bag 
3 min rounds one min rest 
3 rounds

Jump rope 
1 min rounds 1 min rest 
3 rounds

Conservatively I've probably got 4 good rounds in me if the bags started hitting back:32 (20): 

I've got to jog and run less and really focus on the exertion/recovery pattern to increase my recovery rate.


----------



## Long (Dec 17, 2019)

215.2

One rep is a standing front press lowered behind the neck and then a behind the neck press lowered to the chest
10, 8, 6, 6, 5, 5

I enjoyed these a lot. Really feels like I worked the entire shoulder and taxed the muscles. 

Heavy shrugs 
Light warm up for 12 follow by working weight 4x15

50 min jog.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 18, 2019)

Long said:


> 215.2
> 
> One rep is a standing front press lowered behind the neck and then a behind the neck press lowered to the chest
> 10, 8, 6, 6, 5, 5
> ...




Great Job Bro!


----------



## Long (Jan 5, 2020)

I've now got an upper respiratory infection, my right shoulder is actually crunching audibly when I do shit, and my back just went out this afternoon picking up a sock. Shooting right down my leg like it did before my last surgery. I felt something shift and I got weak. 

**** me I'm off the weights and boxing for a while this time boys. 

I'm going to pick up a bike and build a bobber/cruiser and keep myself looking forward.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 5, 2020)

Long said:


> I've now got an upper respiratory infection, my right shoulder is actually crunching audibly when I do shit, and my back just went out this afternoon picking up a sock. Shooting right down my leg like it did before my last surgery. I felt something shift and I got weak.
> 
> **** me I'm off the weights and boxing for a while this time boys.
> 
> I'm going to pick up a bike and build a bobber/cruiser and keep myself looking forward.



sorry to hear that Long. Hopefully some time off will be what you need.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Damn it man. Rest and recover brother. Hope its nothing too serious.


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2020)

Don't like seeing this. :32 (7):

Speedy recovery Long.


----------



## Long (Jan 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Don't like seeing this. :32 (7):
> 
> Speedy recovery Long.



Thanks man.


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2020)

Sorry to here this bro. Your heart is still there, the body will follow if you let it recover.


----------



## Long (Jan 6, 2020)

My primary care just called to let me know that my shoulder MRI shows inflammation and a possible tear and the ortho is going to call me.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 6, 2020)

What kinda bike yah building?

Get better soon.


----------



## Long (Jan 7, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> What kinda bike yah building?
> 
> Get better soon.



Thanks. Probably a bobber look. I've been looking at Harleys. 
Something like this.


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2020)

Long said:


> My primary care just called to let me know that my shoulder MRI shows inflammation and a possible tear and the ortho is going to call me.


My guess is they want to scope it. The only real way to see what's going on is to go in. You'll probably here those same words from the Ortho.


----------



## Long (Jan 22, 2020)

I am finally getting back on my feet from back to back crap. I put in some bag work yesterday. (albeit short rounds and limping the right arm). 

I'm just concentrating on recovery and healing up at this point. My voice is still messed up.


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2020)

Was thinking about you today bud. Glad you posted, and really glad to hear that things are headed in the right direction.


----------



## Long (Jan 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Was thinking about you today bud. Glad you posted, and really glad to hear that things are headed in the right direction.



Thanks man.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Any update on the shoulder?


----------

